# Wind noise



## Heath (Apr 12, 2016)

Done about 500 miles now in MK3, had MK2 and generally prefer the MK3. Just wondered if anyone else had noticed excessive wind noise? It almost sounds as though the window is open slightly, even though it isn't. I usually just turn music up but it is a bit annoying.


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

Sounds like the window height needs adjusting.I would take it in to the dealer.


----------



## dink (Jun 18, 2015)

I have experienced it, its not all the time but when it does happen its at motorway speeds. It sounds like its beside my ear.

I had it looked at by the dealer, but they couldnt find anything. 
They also went through the usual bit about how they can check all complaints/fixes/etc throughout the system for similar reports and there is no reports of this. 
So Id make sure to tell the dealer, cos it'll be the same old story were lots of people have the same problem but because no-one reports it, it 'isnt in the system' so there is no problem.

If possible, try to capture a video of it on your phone. The phone microphone will also prob do a better job of picking up the noise & showing were it might be coming from if you move the phone around the door/window.

By the way, another member of the dealership told me that its a 'feature' of the car.


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

dink said:


> By the way, another member of the dealership told me that its a 'feature' of the car.


I would suggest it's a feature of most frameless Windows?
My guess is the seal has not got the same elasticity that it had when new. The seals on my last car had to be regularly coated using Krytox.


----------



## dink (Jun 18, 2015)

Matrix said:


> dink said:
> 
> 
> > I would suggest it's a feature of most frameless Windows?


My last car wasn't an Audi, but did have the frameless windows. It didn't have the same issue for me. 
Might be an idea if you have access to compressed air to go around the frame with someone inside (maybe the air pressure hose for inflating tyres without putting it right up against the door) to see if the area can be detected. May need about a 80-100mph wind (taking 70mph + normal wind speed).


----------



## Heath (Apr 12, 2016)

Many thanks for the helpful replies. Went on motorway for first time today and wind noise was way more noticeable. Will probably take it in to be checked,


----------



## dink (Jun 18, 2015)

Please report back with anything you find out.
If they say that they checked the system for any other reports of a problem & didnt find anything (often a good way for them to give up looking), you can tell them that there has def been reports it just that no-ones found a cause.


----------



## SiHancox (Sep 12, 2011)

Not sure if this will help but had issue with seal sometimes letting in a few dribbles of water following very heavy downpours - and I mean "heavy". It doesn't always happen and can be either door (not necessarily at the same time) and is never enough to wet the top of the door, but you can tell it's happened by the dried spots it's leaves behind.

Has been driving me mad looking for why especially since the windows appear to close correctly and go well up into the seal, but just by accident noticed the outer rubber 'lip" is just pushed in to the black plastic strip and if you push with your finger nail this rubber can partially be dislodged. Just easing this rubber slightly back causes it to drop down by .5mm, but more importantly it seems to also move inwards so it's pressing tighter on the outer glass face. It's not something that can't be undone - just push the rubber back up it "clicks" back in to its original position so no harm done.

Since doing this (touch wood!) have not noticed any further signs of wet on the insides of the glass.

It might also work with respect to decreasing wind noise - although I have not experienced that particular issue.

The alternative was to let the dealer have ago which would probably involve removing door cards/fitting to adjust the glass height - something I was not over the moon about.


----------



## dink (Jun 18, 2015)

SiHancox said:


> Not sure if this will help but had issue with seal sometimes letting in a few dribbles of water following very heavy downpours - and I mean "heavy". It doesn't always happen and can be either door (not necessarily at the same time) and is never enough to wet the top of the door, but you can tell it's happened by the dried spots it's leaves behind.
> 
> Has been driving me mad looking for why especially since the windows appear to close correctly and go well up into the seal, but just by accident noticed the outer rubber 'lip" is just pushed in to the black plastic strip and if you push with your finger nail this rubber can partially be dislodged. Just easing this rubber slightly back causes it to drop down by .5mm, but more importantly it seems to also move inwards so it's pressing tighter on the outer glass face. It's not something that can't be undone - just push the rubber back up it "clicks" back in to its original position so no harm done.
> 
> ...


Would you have any a photo or anything to explain what you mean?

Ive attached a picture or something I see that is suspicious to me. It only happens on the side of the car where I have experienced some wind noise occasionally. Can see various bits of water in the seal (not opened in several days & wasnt raining when last used) from being exposed to some rain.


----------



## SiHancox (Sep 12, 2011)

The image you show of the "side" seal is as per mine, even down to the slight amount of moisture - but if you look closely although the water gets passed the initial outer seal there is a second inner which should not let any wet through, at least that's how it is for mine.

The seal I'm referring to with regard to the odd dribble of water during a very heavy down poor is the one that runs along the top of the glass and curves down towards the front. The bottom lip of this seal (about 3mm) is soft rubber (the glass actually goes into this rubber when fully closed) and it can be eased out of the hard plastic trim by gently pressing on it. With the door open just push this rubber section away from you and it should drop down slightly (about 1mm).

Slightly dislodging this seal will not appear visually any different from when it's normally seated (so would not show on a photo) but this slight movement seems to make all the difference regards to preventing my water ingress - thought it might help with respect to your "wind" issue.


----------



## SiHancox (Sep 12, 2011)

Another thought re wind noise, from your photo it looks as though the door is not flush with the bodywork when closed - or it might be just an optical illusion due to the angle of the photo!

Sometimes the door "closure" catch (the U shaped bracket attached to door opening) is not set properly and can keep the door slightly proud of bodywork when closed. This can be adjusted by your dealer (not sure if they actually move the bracket inwards or adjust something else in the door mechanism itself but the end result is that when the door is closed it compresses the rubber seal a little bit better.

You can easily check if the door is flush by using a plastic ruler and lay it across the gap of body to door - it should indicate how good the fit is.


----------



## keithS (Jun 20, 2016)

Anyone else had a problem with wind noise and had it resolved? I am sure mine has got noisier since before the winter, above 60mph it sounds like the driver's side window is open a mm, although looking at it I can't see anything amiss.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

You can test how tightly the window glass closes against the seal by trapping pieces of paper between the glass and seal and then testing how firmly they are held in place. 
If the door shuts so that it is flush with the bodywork, the glass can be adjusted independently.


----------



## keithS (Jun 20, 2016)

brittan said:


> You can test how tightly the window glass closes against the seal by trapping pieces of paper between the glass and seal and then testing how firmly they are held in place.
> If the door shuts so that it is flush with the bodywork, the glass can be adjusted independently.


Good call, thanks. I just tested with a sheet of paper and it appears to grip it well at the top. Maybe the noise is normal, it just seems quite noticeable.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

For what it's worth it doesn't sound right to me.

I have a MK3 TTS roadster and a Mk2 TTS Roadsters and another before that and I wouldn't say that any of them suffered with wind noise with the roof up. Totally silent at any speed, on motorways or anywhere.


----------



## carrock (Mar 17, 2011)

On my 4th roadster, ( 2 mk2s and 2 mk3s ) and the mk3s are noticeably quieter

Sounds like the window height, seal or door latch requires adjusting


----------



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

Hello

Has anybody had the wind noise problem resolved, as I notice wind noise from the drivers side at motorway speeds?

Regards


----------



## keithS (Jun 20, 2016)

jont122 said:


> Hello
> 
> Has anybody had the wind noise problem resolved, as I notice wind m=noise from the drivers side at motorway speeds?
> 
> Regards


I asked the dealer to have a look at mine when it was in for its 1st service. They claimed they had adjusted it, I don't know if they did, but it was unchanged. Sometimes its more noticeable than others.


----------



## Heath (Apr 12, 2016)

Nearly 2 years down the line and mine still has the wind noise. Dealer couldn't find anything wrong with it. Pleased I have the B&O to crank up, but it does still annoy me.


----------

